# [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s



## Marco022 (12. März 2009)

*[V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*

Hallo

Hätte folgenden DVD´s zu verkaufen.


-Die Insel 

-Shaft 

-Underworld 

-Hart am Limit 

-M:I: 3 

-The Last Ride 

-Edison 

-Projekt Peacemaker 

-Sahara

-Ocean´s Eleven

-Ocean´s Twelve 

-Matrix 

-End of Days 

-Rush Hour 3 

-Fantastic Four

-Superman Returns

-Hellboy 

-Batman Begins

-Aliens vs. Predator (FSK16)

-SWAT 

-King Kong

-I,Robot 

-Van Helsing (FSK12)

Je DVD möchte ich 7€ haben , der Preis ist inklusive versand.Die DVD´s sind Gebraucht und haben normale Gebrauchsspuren (Keine Kratzer).

Mfg
Marco

_noxi-edit: Liste aktualisiert_


----------



## TAPO (12. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*

- Die Liga der Aussergewöhnlichen Gentlemen (FSK12)
- Lord of War (FSK16)
- Ocean´s 13 (FSKohne)
- Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer (FSK12)
- Spiderman 3 (FSK12)

kannst du mir ein paketpreis machen? du würdest ja gut an versandkosten sparen^^


----------



## Marco022 (12. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*

Hallo

Hast PN


----------



## Marco022 (12. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*

- Die Liga der Aussergewöhnlichen Gentlemen (FSK12)
- Lord of War (FSK16)
- Ocean´s 13 (FSKohne)
- Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer (FSK12)
- Spiderman 3 (FSK12)



Sind Verkauft


----------



## Marco022 (14. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*

Preis Update 4€ je DVD inkl. Versand


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (14. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*



			
				Marco022 am 14.03.2009 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Preis Update 4€ je DVD inkl. Versand





sind das alles single dvd versionen oder auch mit mehere dvd's ??


----------



## Marco022 (14. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 14.03.2009 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Marco022 am 14.03.2009 17:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Constantine 2 Disc
Hulk 2 Disc
Matrix Reloaded 2 Disc
Batman Begins 2 Disc
Hellboy 2 Disc
Superman Returns 2 Disc

sonst  alle single


----------



## Marco022 (14. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*

- Mr.&Mrs Smith (FSK12)

-Constantine (FSK16)

-Miami Vice (FSK16)

-Hulk (FSK16)

-X-Men (FSK12)

-X-Men 2 (FSK12)

-X-Men 3 (FSK16)

-Hitch (FSKohne)

-Klick (FSK6)

-Born2Die (FSK16)

sind verkauft


----------



## Marco022 (15. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*

-10000 BC (FSK12)

-Matrix Reloaded (FSK16)

-007 Stirb an einem andern Tag (FSK12)

-The Da Vinci Code (FSK12)

sind verkauft


----------



## noxious (15. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*

Wenn du eine aktuelle Liste postest könnte man das Startposting aktualisieren


----------



## Marco022 (15. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*



			
				noxious am 15.03.2009 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eine aktuelle Liste postest könnte man das Startposting aktualisieren




-Die Insel 

-Shaft 

-Underworld 

-Hart am Limit 

-M:I: 3 

-The Last Ride 

-Edison 

-Projekt Peacemaker 

-Sahara

-Ocean´s Eleven

-Ocean´s Twelve 

-Matrix 

-End of Days 

-Rush Hour 3 

-Fantastic Four

-Superman Returns

-Hellboy 

-Batman Begins

-Aliens vs. Predator (FSK16)

-SWAT 

-King Kong

-I,Robot 

-Van Helsing (FSK12)


----------



## GameZocker92 (15. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*



			
				Marco022 am 15.03.2009 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 15.03.2009 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast ne PM

MfG


----------



## Marco022 (15. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*



			
				GameZocker92 am 15.03.2009 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Marco022 am 15.03.2009 14:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Habe ich leider nicht 

Mfg
Marco


----------



## Marco022 (15. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*

I Robot
Mission Impossible 3
Matrix
Batman Begins


Sind Verkauft


----------



## Marco022 (15. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*

-Van Helsing 

-Die Insel  

-Aliens vs. Predator 


Sind Verkauft


----------



## Marco022 (16. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*

Thread kann geschlossen werden .


----------



## Marco022 (23. März 2009)

*AW: [V]Verkaufe viele DVD´s*



			
				Marco022 am 16.03.2009 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Thread kann geschlossen werden .





Bitte Schließen


----------

